# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Oververmoeid

## Anonymous me

Ik ben de laatste tijd echt oververmoeid. Dacht eerst dat het kwam door onregelmatig slaapritme, dus 3 weken geleden heb ik daar verandering ingebracht en ben ik echt stipt om half 9 iedere avond gaan slapen, en ook om het zelfde tijdstip eruit (6.15, wat ik iedere dag behalve het weekend moet). Verder ben ik zo goed als gezond, ik rook niet, drink weinig, ben niet te zwaar (hooguit 3 kg), en heb ook niet echt andere lichamelijke gebreken. 
Gister een verjaardag bij iemand gehad, vanaf 15.00 en om 21.30 was ik thuis. Daar ben ik nu echt helemaal kapot van, het is 17.27 en ik kan niet meer&#33; Begint onderhand echt vervelend te worden. Ook heb ik een vrij normaal dagritme, ben ongeveer van half 9 tot 3 van huis op de werkdagen (5) en fiets ong. 5 kwartier per dag naar mijn werk. 
Vorig jaar heb ik ook zoiets gehad, naar de dokter geweest, bloed laten prikken. Onderzocht op pfeiffer (wat ik overigens 2 jaar geleden heb gehad), bloedarmoede en nog veel meer, maar kwam niets uit. Vandaar dat ik niet zo snel meer naar de dokter stap, er komt waarschijnlijk toch niets uit. 

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat ik hier het beste aan kan doen? BEDANKT.

----------


## Grada

Ja, dat kan zoveel zijn&#33; Ten eerste ben je een man of een vrouw? Ik ben een vrouw en had dergelijke klachten 5 jaar geleden ook. Was toen ook in de overgang, dus kon het daar aan liggen. Maar ik kreeg na een tijdje een hartinfart zonder pijnen. Gewoon zo maar&#33; Maar ik had dus wel die vermoeiheidsklachten en heel slecht slapen.

Nu hoorde ik vorige week dat er een onderzoek is geweest bij vrouwen en hartinfarcten. Toen ik dat hoorde en las dacht ik echt zo van, dat was bij mij ook het geval toendertijd. Ik wil je niet bang maken hoor&#33; Echt niet&#33; Want het kan natuurlijk van alles zijn maar zou er toch eens met de huisarts over praten, als ik jou was. Ik hoop dat je nog meer reacties zal krijgen.

Mvg. Grada

----------


## Marie

kan inderdaad van alles zijn:
hart,
nieren,
andere stofwisselingsproblemen,
bloedarmoede
niet depressieve depressie (ja tot mijn verwondering bestaan die)

Misschien herken je je hier in: 
http://www.burnin.nl/
In de linker colom kun je doorsklikken naar tests om te kijken of je symptomen overeenkomen.

----------


## Guest

Overgang kan het in elk geval niet zijn&#33; (ben wel V.)

Ik ga even op die site kijken, bedankt&#33;

----------


## marientje

probeer de suiker eens helemaal uit je voedingsdieet te vermijden. Maar het kan ook aan dingen liggen waar je misschien allergies voor geworden bent. Ja dat kan zomaar. Maak eens een lijst met wat je eet en kijk of er dagen zijn waar je moe bent en welke niet en met welke voedingsmiddelen.

veelsucces

----------


## Gast: Jeanine

Hallo

Ik kan ook van vermoeidheid meespreken want ik heb het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom. Dit is een ziekte die de dokters nog niet kunnen genezen omat ze de oorzaak zogezegd nog niet kennen. Ik heb mij gelukkig zelf van de meeste symptomen kunnen verlossen zodat ik nu toch al voor 90% beter ben. Het voornaamste symptoom is een uitputtingsgevoel waar men dag en nacht last van heeft. Een van de vele andere symptomen is candidaschimmel en het is die schimmel, die meestal in de darmen zit, die het lichaam zo uitput.
Om die schimmel te bestrijden moet men suiker, chocolade en andere zoetigheden weglaten want al die zaken voeden de schimmel. Ik kreeg zelfs schimmel in mijn mond van chocolade. Dat eet ik van gans mijn leven niet meer. Ook kan ik geen brood meer eten. Brood wordt in koolhydraten (glucose-suiker) omgezet en bevat ook gist die ook een schimmel is. In ieder geval als ik brood at geraakte ik er ook zo uitgeput van. In de plaats van brood eet ik volle rijst. Ik voel mij nu weer goed en kan terug mijn huishouden doen en in mijn tuin werken.
Ik zou u aanraden ook eens alle zoetigheden en suiker weg te laten en desnoods ook geen brood meer te eten. Ik denk dat u dan ook een grote kans hebt geholpen te worden. 

Ik wens u vlugge beterschap toe. 

Beste groeten

Jeanine

----------


## Marie

Ik raak vermoeid van o.a. bananen en druiven.
Maar pure chocolade moet ik op advies juist weer wel af en toe gebruiken voor de serotonine aanmaak.

Het kan dus echt voor iedereen anders zijn

----------


## Petra717

Het mag dan wel een hele oude post zijn. Toch ben ik van mening dat dit tegenwoordig nog veel speelt bij mensen! Tegenwoordig is men altijd druk, druk, druk... Men heeft nergens meer tijd voor, een burn out is geen zeldzaamheid meer... Men hunkert naar rust, maar wil ook alle rekeningen kunnen betalen. 

Een x aantal jaren geleden heeft mijn arts me gewaarschuwd voor chronische vermoeidheid. Toen heb ik drastische veranderingen doorgebracht, dat heeft gewerkt, wel lag het voor mijn gevoel op de loer. Tegenwoordig ligt het bij mij nog steeds op de loer. Ik wil veel meer dan ik kan, omdat ik dat voorheen altijd zonder moeite kon... Dat is frusterend, als ik logisch na denk. Dan is het helemaal niet vreemd, ik kon altijd zoveel omdat ik mijzelf ertoe dwong, ik zag mijn geestelijke problemen niet onder ogen. Nu werk ik daaraan.. waarbij ik jaren terug ga in de tijd.. wat heel veel energie kost! Je ziet het niet, maar je voelt het wel! Verder is bij mij nooit meer iets gedaan met die waarschuwing over chronische vermoeidheid. Mede doordat ik er geen gehoor heb aangegeven. 

Bij oververmoeidheid is belangrijk te kijken waar ligt de oorzaak, waar kan je rust nemen? Neem die rust ook echt, gun jezelf tijd! Oververmoeidheid raak je niet kwijt als je er de tijd niet voor neemt. 

Tdls, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Petra,

Je hebt gelijk, vermoeidheid en oververmoeidheid blijven altijd een issue. 
De maatschappij verlangt dat mensen en kinderen steeds meer zelf dingen doen en steeds eerder ook. In groep 8 moet je kiezen voor vmbo/havo/vwo, dan in de 2e of 3e moet je beslissen welk vakken je gaat doen en wat je laat vallen wat bepalend is voor je toekomst terwijl de meeste dan middenin hun pubertijd zitten wat ook al moeilijk genoeg is, dan vervolgopleiding kiezen en dan je 'droombaan' zoeken. Daarnaast wordt er verwacht dat je een sport/muziek/hobby doet, een bijbaantje hebt en andere zaken die bij verschillende levensfasen horen. De druk van buitenaf lijkt steeds groter te worden om maar alles te moeten, maar dat is niet altijd even makkelijk als het lijkt en dan ligt vermoeidheid ed op de loer. 
Zorg zoveel mogelijk dat je de rust die je nodig hebt ook echt neemt, gun jezelf tijd en wees blij met de dingen die je wel kan doen, want niet iedereen kan alles doen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## mo3rte

Hey,

Om van je oververmoeidheid vanaf te geraken moet je beginnen om je lichaam en geest een gezonde energieboost te geven.
op http://energieboost.com vind je wat je zoekt. Symptomen van oververmoeidheid kan je checken op http://energieboost.com/vermoeidheid...rvermoeidheid/

groeten,

Maarten

----------


## Esmaatje

Hallo,

Hier kunnen indd meer dingen aan de hand zijn. Je kan ook een multivitamine proberen. Bij zware klachten van vermoeidheid zul je toch echt extra voedingsstoffen binnen moeten krijgen, juist eten en meer zon gaan pakken als je kan. Een goede miltivitamine moet je denken aan Eden Health. Eten moet je denken aan meer regelmaat, een beetje fruit en vezels in de vroege ochtend bepaald vrijwel je hele dag en de zon? Kijk even naar boven dat is gratis Vitamine D.

----------


## TjeerdH

Heb je al gedacht aan een nieuw bed? Ik voor mijn oudere vader een nieuw bed gekocht (www.seniorenbeddenwinkel.nl) en die slaapt meteen velen malen beter, heb daardoor zelf nu ook een nieuw bed en het helpt mij enorm. Ik heb altijd al moeite gehad om te slapen en ik slaap nu eerder in en word meer uitgerust wakker. Ik weet dat dit een wat oude post is om op te reageren, maar misschien heeft dit nog voordelen voor een ander! Ik hoop in ieder geval dat de originele poster een oplossing heeft gevonden!

----------

